# Problem with aquamedic 1000 CO2 reactor



## Ben7 (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi all,

My aquamedic 1000 has been having a lot of problems with buildup of CO2 throughout the day. I have it hooked up to a Aquaclear Powerhead #70 (400gph). The tubing is 5/8" inner diameter and runs about 3 ft from tank to reactor and 5ft back to tank. At a rate of about 2 bubbles per second, I am having the reactor fill about 1/4 up with CO2 by the end of the day. 

I am wondering if my problem could be too low flow? When I detach the tubing from the powerhead, the water rushes out causing a current at least 2 feet in front of it. But when it is all hooked up, it is barely a current that affects about 6" in front of it.

Has anyone else had this experience? Any advice on increasing the current other than buying a new pump??

Thanks 
Ben


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

I have ran AM1000 CO2 Reactor with with a pump as low as Eheim 1048 158gph {1/2inch line}
Mag Drive 3 300gph {16/22 metric line } and current pump Mag 5 500gph { 16/22 metric line }
All pumps I run the bleeder line from the AM1000 CO2 Reactor loop back into the pump intake with a reducer tee

http://www.marinedepot.com/Aqua_Med...ariums-Aqua_Medic_USA-AQ9113-FICOPP-2-vi.html

Then I run the bleeder valve open all the way , You will get better co2 mix and it keep your Reactor fill all the time


----------



## Andy Ritter (Nov 26, 2008)

Ben7 said:


> the reactor fill about 1/4 up with CO2


Just to be sure I'm understanding you correctly, are you saying that you notice that there is about 1/4 CO2, 3/4 water in the reactor? If that is the case, then I'd say there isn't a problem. Mine fluctuates all the time, but I don't worry about it since the pH of the water is within the set points on the controller. I have seen the reactor have almost 3/4 CO2, 1/4 water, all the way to almost completely full of water. I would imagine that the reason it changes throughout the day is based on usage, but I don't really know :noidea:. I'm sure that some of the people here on APC that are way smarter than me could give you a scientific reason as to why it does that, but like I said, I don't worry about it since the pH controller and drop checker are showing that it's okay. I believe it is also possible that the gas that you see isn't actually CO2, but actually oxygen that has come out of solution. Again, I'm just guessing and am not a scientist. I don't run my bleed hose back into the intake. Every so often (depends on if I remember, but maybe once a month), I open the bleeder and release all of the gas just to start fresh, but I haven't been able to tell a performance difference.

As far as the flow issue, again, I don't know if you need to worry that much about it. I have my reactor plumbed into the output of a Fluval 403 canister filter (which I think is rated for about 300 gph), and it doesn't have a tremendous amount of flow coming out either. You've got to keep in mind that the pump is having to force water past all of those plastic balls, and on top of that, the CO2 is pressurized with this setup (have you ever pulled the CO2 hose off the reactor while everything is running normally? You can definitely tell it's under pressure when you do that). That is definitely going to slow down the flow out of the pump, but it's to be expected.

Hope this helps.

Andy


----------



## Ben7 (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks both.

Inkslinger-- With the t-reducer, does the air just flow back into the system before the reactor so that it gets chopped up a bit more?

Andy-- Yes, it is 1/4 air, the rest water in the reactor. I have heard mixed reviews on whether or not it is normal to have some CO2 buildup in the reactor. 

I have noticed that by morning (after the CO2 has been off for like 12 hours, there is still about 1-2cm of air built up in the reactor. This makes me wonder if the air could be something other than CO2?? Wouldn't CO2 be taken up by the water after that long? Could other gasses (O2, N2, etc) be mixed with the CO2 that don't dissolve as well?

Thanks, 
Ben


----------



## Andy Ritter (Nov 26, 2008)

Ben7 said:


> makes me wonder if the air could be something other than CO2?? Wouldn't CO2 be taken up by the water after that long? Could other gasses (O2, N2, etc) be mixed with the CO2 that don't dissolve as well?


Again, I don't know, but I would imagine that yes, it could be some other gases. But again, if your pH is okay and drop checker is showing light green, I don't see any reason to worry about it. If it is really bothering you, then open the bleeder occasionally to release all of the gases and start over. I just don't do that very often because I don't want to waste the CO2, and because as they say, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it".

Andy


----------



## Ben7 (Jun 10, 2003)

I just ordered a drop checker, so we'll see when it comes.


----------



## Ben7 (Jun 10, 2003)

Also, I have checked with pH and KH, but it will be nice to have a more accurate method. Perhaps this batch of CO2 could be mixed with other gasses for some reason...


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

I currently have the CO2 tube plumbed straight to the canister uptake, and every few hours, I get a burst of large undissolved bubbles coming through the outlet and straight to the surface, which is a massive waste of gas...so, I have just ordered a reactor (generic brand) and, during the whole planning and visualising process, I had wondered whether there would be a build up of gas within the reactor, and whether the water/gas ratio would fluctuate any. I had resolved to monitor how this goes over a period of time and adjust the timing of my solenoid, so that the gas buildup will have been absorbed by the time the lights go off at night. 

Since I have not set the reactor up yet, I can only speculate on how it might perform, but I can only envision that this will end up saving me money in the long run.


----------

